

Hardcore Maker's Schedule - jaf12duke
http://42floors.com/blog/posts/hardcore-makers-schedule

======
TDL
"Shit’s gotten real with 42Floors."

How do you start a blog post on your company's site with this sentence? Are
you going out of your way to look unprofessional?

~~~
mathgladiator
That depends on their brand, and who their customers are. I, for one, find it
refreshing.

~~~
TDL
It's an unnecessary distraction. I'm not a fan of the overly saccharine
approach to interacting w/ customer/clients but I don't think it's necessary
to swear. I agree with your branding comment.

I also think swearing is a cheap ploy to make someone look "authentic" or
"edgy".

------
sbierwagen
Does he link to 42floors.com every single time he mentions 42floors? Is that a
SEO thing, or what?

------
cynusx
Oh nice,I didn't knew there was a term for heads-down company-building.
Pushing out distractions is just a side-effect of reaching ambitious goals
such as building product/business so you shouldn't apologize for it imo.

------
daemon13
Guys, looks like all activities are free for both tenants and brokers. Any
upcoming surprises in the future, when you will start money-making activities?

BTW, like your site design - very clean look.

Good luck!

------
pbharrin
Do you want to grab a coffee?

